# Anyone watching Eastenders?



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi 

Just wondering if it's me or if anyone else thinks EE have gone too far tonight with the graphic storyline about Jason and Billy? 

I've switched it off because I think it's too gruesome and I think given that it's only 7.30 it's really bad and shouldn't have been allowed! 

What does anyone else think?

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Amanda,

It wasn't too bad ... no worse than Holby City in terms of blood ... and no violence.  Actually I thought it was one of the better episodes in a long time ...

Bels x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

It made me feel sick to be honest!!
I dont like things like that and i    like a baby at the end!
Maybe a bit much for 7.30pm


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm sorry, but it's going to be a really sad episode tomorrow


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

LizzyM said:


> It made me feel sick to be honest!!
> I dont like things like that and i   like a baby at the end!
> Maybe a bit much for 7.30pm


Me too.  I hated to hear Jay in the back of that van screaming and shouting for his Dad, it was horrible.

I'm gonna give it a wide berth for a while longer til it's all settled down,

Axxxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

To be honest I don't watch the soaps anymore, bit fed up of no happy endings. I know that it's supposed to reflect real life, but do they think that no one ends up happy


----------

